# What are the extraneous files on my SD card



## RockDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been curious... What are those "non-picture" files on my SD card?  For example, my card contains NIKON001.DSC in the root of the card and a folder named MISC that contains ORDER.NJB and TRANSMRK.NJB.

What are these and what are they used for.  I assume they are used by the camera, but for what?


----------



## Buszaj (Jun 22, 2008)

Perhaps they are used by the camera in order to number files properly, sort them. Most likely due to the camera formatting the card. Don't delete them!


----------



## Garbz (Jun 22, 2008)

Nikon001.dsc is automatically put on the card during formatting. It means nothing as far as I can tell. It's a completely empty file with 512bytes of the value 00 in it.

The other two are indexing files of some sort. I'd say ignore them.


----------



## RockDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

I assumed I should ignore and leave the files on the card, I just wondered what they are for.


----------

